# L3800 Fuel Pump



## apmach (7 mo ago)

Hello, My L3800 would not start today. It seemed like it wasn't getting fuel (it cranked just fine) so I removed the line from the fuel pump. It is flowing but doesn’t seem to be pumping video: New video by Ben Neal
I ordered and new pump but can’t figure out how to remove existing pump and replace?
Can anyone give me any pointers? Much appreciated!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you sure the fuel stop solenoid has power with key on? Is it functioning? You should hear it click when you turn the key to "on" and again when you turn it off. It's located on the front of the timing cover, just forward of the injection pump. If that's not working, you can have fuel everywhere, change all the pumps you want, and it still won't run. Start there before ordering anything.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You do realise that you will have to bleed the fuel system now that you have removed that hose from the pump?, there doesn't seem to be any thing wrong with that pump after watching the video, it is pulsing ok, you should have placed a finger over the outlet and you should feel pressure when you crank the engine.

Most fuel pumps are held on with a couple of studs.


----------



## apmach (7 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Are you sure the fuel stop solenoid has power with key on? Is it functioning? You should hear it click when you turn the key to "on" and again when you turn it off. It's located on the front of the timing cover, just forward of the injection pump. If that's not working, you can have fuel everywhere, change all the pumps you want, and it still won't run. Start there before ordering anything.


I am not hearing any clicking when the key is turned on. I will check this in the morning and update. Thanks for the info!


----------



## apmach (7 mo ago)

apmach said:


> I am not hearing any clicking when the key is turned on. I will check this in the morning and update. Thanks for the info!


Is the red line drawing going to the solenoid?
I am hearing no clicking


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes, a two wire connector. One power(with key on), one ground.


----------



## apmach (7 mo ago)

Fedup said:


> Yes, a two wire connector. One power(with key on), one ground.


The Solenoid has power but don't hear it making any sound when I turn the key. 
I cant seem to get a socket or wrench on the nuts to remove. Any suggestions? 
very much appreciate the support.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Good chance you found your problem. Can't help you with access, but it's almost certain to be two nuts holding it on, 10mm socket or wrench required.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup.. 2- 10mm 1/4” drive w an extension..


----------



## apmach (7 mo ago)

Got the Fuel Stop Solenoid off and it started right up. New Solenoid to be installed tomorrow. Appreciate all the Help! 









New video by Ben Neal







photos.app.goo.gl


----------

